# Fingon



## redline2200 (Apr 14, 2003)

Its been a while since i have read the sil, and i seem to have a hole in my memory concerning the fate of Fingon. I know his brother Turgon died in the siege of Gondolin, but I cant remember how he died. Help anyone?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 14, 2003)

He was slain by Gothmog in the Nirnaeth.


----------



## Lasgalen (Apr 15, 2003)

"Then Gothmog hewed him with his black axe, and a white flame sprang up from the helm of Fingon as it was cloven. Thus fell the High King of the Noldor; and they beat him into the dust with their maces, and his banner, blue and silver, they trod into the mire of his blood."

Pretty gruesome stuff.

-Lasgalen


----------



## redline2200 (Apr 15, 2003)

Oh yeah, I remember that well now, thanks for the quote


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 18, 2003)

Remembering of Gothmog and Fingon I thought something.Isn't Gothmog the best weapon of Melkor?He kills some of the greatest elves Feanor,Fingon,Echtelion and many many other.Can we say he is Morgoth's best "hammer"(killer).


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 18, 2003)

Nah. I'd go for Ungoliant. So good at what she does that she even freaked Mel out. Either her or Glaurung. just because he's scarier than Gothmog.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Nah. I'd go for Ungoliant. So good at what she does that she even freaked Mel out. Either her or Glaurung. just because he's scarier than Gothmog. *


Glaurung?If he was the best he would probably be the Boss.
But Gothmog is Melkor's captain,not the Great Worm.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 28, 2003)

Just because he was captain doesn't mean he was stronger, in a pyshical sense. Maybe Gothmog had a better brain for battle (He had quite the prowess in the 'Fall of Gondolin, BoLT2). Also Galurung only came into being after the Aglareb, gothmog had been around for a long time before, how would he have felt in he had been 'relegated's so to speak? It also seems Gothmog lead the Orcish, Mannish armies etc and Glarurung the dragons, as shown in the Nirnaeth.


----------

